# Freezing Honey?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sure, as long as there is room at the top for expansion when it freezes.


----------



## Hayseed (Apr 25, 2004)

Not sure how it would work for honey, but I freeze excess Maple syrup in plastic pop bottles. Fill about 80% full. squeeze sides to remove air and cap. Keeps well and doesn't expand/explode.

I might try it tomorrow. After my first summer of bringing along 5 hives, I finally pulled just two mediums of honey today. DEEE-LICIOUS

Hayseed

[This message has been edited by Hayseed (edited September 16, 2004).]


----------

